# Some new pictures of my kids :)



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

I just finished cleaning/straightening out everyone. Decided to take some piccies.

Ziva, Teyla, and Kono









Ziva poking her nose out









Wednesday visiting the girls, Ziva is by the door. Wednesday sits and watches them and behaves nicely around the cage. She just likes keeping them company when I am at work and the cage is in the hallway so that my uncle can keep an eye for any trouble.









Abby coming out of the isolation cage (she isn't contagious or anything but its just easier to keep her alone as her food is medicated with her antibiotics and probiotics treatments.









Abby checking out the new, neat, and cleaned arrangements.









Peekaboo! I see you Abby!









McGee checking out some of the baby oatmeal I made for everyone









Sam, keeping on trying to come jump on me but he is just too sweet 









McGee and Sam cuddling and using Grandpa as a playground. Every night I have Grandpa (and Grandma) take the boys out for at least a half hour when I am at work. They love the attention.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Love the last picture with Sam and McGee and your Grandpa! So precious! I hope I can convert people after I get my rats. Most people think they're gross and don't know why I'm getting them.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah. Grandpa LOVED watching the boys play in their tank. He would stand there watching them and go to Grandma like "OOoh! Look! Look!" He gets a kick out of them rooting underneath the blanket in there.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

HOW IS YOUR BED STILL IN TACT?! D<
Cassius has shredded his!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> HOW IS YOUR BED STILL IN TACT?! D<
> Cassius has shredded his!


I actually have 2 beds that are in tact. One in Abby's cage and one in the big cage with the other girls. They actually use them to sleep in haha. I just put in an order for some fleece hammocks for everyone. Can't wait!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















I cleaned out the cages today and shook out the blankets. Sunday is scrub down day but they are need and pretty again in the meanwhile (until the kids trash it again). I had washed their beds and hammock so I had to do something in the interim for them to cuddle and hide in. I think they liked it quite muchly. I put their beds back in just now and moved the hammock down underneath their food bowl. I need to buy a new toy because I accidently stepped on their wood ladder and broke it.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Where did you get those beds? I love them!


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

christinelovesyou said:


> Where did you get those beds? I love them!


Petsmart. They were like $8. My girls aren't tooooo big on chewing. Only one got nibbled on but that was when Abby had her babies. Its still usable a you can see. They all snuggle up in them like angels.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Maor cozy cups! 
I washed Cassius' cozy cup today. It's all soft and clean and smells like gain xD He had a fine time snuggling in it while it was still warm from the drier.


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

meekosan said:


> Petsmart. They were like $8. My girls aren't tooooo big on chewing. Only one got nibbled on but that was when Abby had her babies. Its still usable a you can see. They all snuggle up in them like angels.


Aww, I don't have a Petsmart. I'll have to look for something like it at Petco though! I always feel bad because I always see one of them sleeping on a shelve even though there's plenty of room in the hammock for both of them.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

christinelovesyou said:


> Aww, I don't have a Petsmart. I'll have to look for something like it at Petco though! I always feel bad because I always see one of them sleeping on a shelve even though there's plenty of room in the hammock for both of them.


http://www.petco.com/product/9591/Super-Pet-Critter-Cuddle-Cup.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/102519/Petco-Fleece-Donut-Bed.aspx


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

So adorable I love your rats they make me want to squee!


----------



## tdanville (Feb 6, 2012)

So CUTE! Love the picts. I am trying to get some of my boys onto the site. I admit I am technology challenged in that area. I have the photos on my computer but they are too big to put here. Any advise?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

OMG, Gramps' picture is awesome! Cutiepies, meaning the rats


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

You have some cuties on your hands. It is so sweet that they cuddle with your grandpa!


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

They really are gorgeous thank you for sharing -smile-


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

abbey in that bed is cute!


----------

